# Slow streaming



## liljase (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi all..

I have had a problem for about 1 month now where all streaming media, sound and video, from sites like youtube is very slow... they have to keep buffering all the time, but before this all was fine...

The funny thing is, i did a couple of speed tests and its fast as it normally is and downloads are fast too...

I rang my isp and they dont know what the problem could be...

my modem is 
http://www.dse.co.nz/cgi-bin/dse.storefront/47ace1e300bd9b482740c0a87f33071d/Product/View/XH1169

Please let me know if you have any suggestions.

thanks 
jase


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Register at DSLReports and run their Line Quality Tests. Post the results link from the top of the test display page here.


----------



## liljase (Feb 8, 2008)

http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/2487b4b8c242/2347980

thanks again


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You seem to have higher than normal latency, perhaps that's affecting the streaming. It may also be something on your machine. Do you have another machine or a friend with a laptop to test the connection?

For reference, here's a LQ test from my connection: http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2336532


----------

